
World’s first gene-edited babies created in China - svara
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/nov/26/worlds-first-gene-edited-babies-created-in-china-claims-scientist
======
pseudolus
If this is ultimately verified it will mark a turning point in gene editing.
Notwithstanding all the condemnation, no country will want to be "left behind"
so to speak and a race to the bottom will ensue. I expect that initially gene
editing will be used for viability purposes but will inevitably spread to
other "desirable" characteristics such as physical traits and mental ability.

~~~
Nasrudith
Depends on how risky it is. CRISPR is pretty messy in a "don't do it to
anything you can't afford to lose" way from what I heard given outright deaths
in subjects from peripheral damage. Fine with plants or livestock but a damn
good reason not to apply it to humans cavalierly.

It is probably preferable to certain severe genetic issues but that should
rightfully give pause.

